# Helpful hints :)



## Maz-Sybil-Edith (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, I hope to be buying my first chickens in a few weeks time and can't wait  I have researched all of the basic care chickens require but was wondering if anyone had any tips and hints that would be helpful in the care of my girls  things such as putting petroleum jelly on their comb and wattle if it is going to freeze at night and putting apple cider oil in their water to help clean plumage and as a natural fly deterrent. Any comments will be much appreciated anything from what they should or shouldn't eat to what to do in certain weather, thankyou.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I believe its Apple cider vinegar people use in the water. My only tip is to keep it simple. Their chickens, they dont require top of the line feeds, housing, treats, ect. Just provide, shelter(this includes bedding and nest boxes),nutrition, and water and your good to go. If you want to do all the extras its completely up to you and dont let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Maz-Sybil-Edith (Feb 17, 2013)

Whoops yes it is  and thankyou for the help, I think I will try to keep it simple and keep my hens happy


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Apyl is right but if you want them as pets give them lots of treats too. Mine see me coming and get so excited because they know it's treat time. I give them meal worms, cooked spaghetti, bread, pumpkin, cooked oatmeal, carrot peels as treats. A different treat everyday. And of course I sit on the bench and we talk. Believe it or not they will talk to you. All sorts of sounds they make when you are talking, just wish I knew what they were saying. Mine even sit on my feet and give a sort of purring sound. Just love my chicks


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes it's great fun! I love it when they purr! Just have lots of treats and my tip is to handle them daily. This will tame them and establish a trust between you and them. This also is a Great opportunity to check their health. Look them over good once a day. I'm in the process of training now. I pick each one up at least one a day. Soon they should tame down and know you mean no harm.


----------



## Maz-Sybil-Edith (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you very much! That's amazing, I didn't know they could purr! hehe, thanks for those treat ideas I plan on sitting outside with them for a good few hours a day  thank you both!


----------

